# Alicia Keys- No One



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I just want to say that i LOVE this song! I haven't been a fan of Alicia Keys before, I did like some of her previous songs but this song really touched my heart!
I love the words, the music and the way she looks in the song!

Here is the link of the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktUSI...eature=related

I think she looks so good in the video, I love her hair when she's singing in the rain.
some people might think the lyrics are blah but the music is soo sweet and her voice sounds awesome.

What do you guys think of it??

thank you!


EDIT: sorry i just noticed that there is a whole thread talking about her album..


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2007)

I really like the lyrics of the song.  I don't like the melody, though.  I don't like the way she sings the song either.  

I love the way she looks in the video.  The wild hair and natural look she has going really suit her.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2007)

I really like the lyrics of the song.  I don't like the melody, though.  I don't like the way she sings the song either.  

I love the way she looks in the video.  The wild hair and natural look she has going really suit her.


----------



## lalaxp (Nov 20, 2007)

omg everytime i hear this song i Get SOOOOOOOOOOO annoyed& her voice. her voice gives me the chills. not like i can sing better than her but. ugh.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 21, 2007)

she looks pretty but that song is getting on my nerves. 
I was sick last week and it was on EVERY commercial! ahhh!


----------



## user79 (Nov 22, 2007)

That background music is really annoying and I don't like the melody either. Meh. I don't think it's one of her best.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 23, 2007)

It grates on my nerves.
 it's been #1 on 106 and park tooooo long and on every commercial. My fiance puts it on mute and laughs at the faces she makes.


But she is really pretty. I will not tell a lie.


----------



## nunu (Nov 23, 2007)

^ Lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2007)

I love the song. I didn't think her album would be as popular, but she's sold about 742,000 copies in one week. Congrats! I really like the CD, too.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love the song. I didn't think her album would be as popular, but she's sold about 742,000 copies in one week. Congrats! I really like the CD, too._

 
I know!!!  I never would have thought she would sell those numbers.  It's her most successful release so far.  I have to say though, that she's always been a big seller for J Records.  Her albums always sell well.  All four of her albums have debuted at #1.  But 742,000 is crazy!  Alot of big stars aren't even breaking 500,000 these days.  Who knew _As I Am_ would be so popular?


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

I like "No One", that is the best song I have ever heard by her.  Yeah, her voice is ok, but I love the melody and lyrics.  It kinda has a reggae vibe to me.. a very subtle sound!!

I like this version way better than Alicia's:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNKJPLEgrNg






Sidebar:  It would be nice if Beyonce could sing quality lyrics like Alicia Keys and India Arie.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I know!!!  I never would have thought she would sell those numbers.  It's her most successful release so far.  I have to say though, that she's always been a big seller for J Records.  Her albums always sell well.  All four of her albums have debuted at #1.  But 742,000 is crazy!  Alot of big stars aren't even breaking 500,000 these days.  Who knew As I Am would be so popular?_

 
I know! I was the only one singing "No One" in the club on Wed. and I was wondering if people were even feeling her. I was amazed at the sale because I know she's well-anticipated, but I just wasn't hearing the buzz.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Sidebar:  It would be nice if Beyonce could sing quality lyrics like Alicia Keys and India Arie._

 
Wow. Yes! Beyoncé is too much of a product now. But, she could take a crap in the studio and her fans would still be on it. I think she's far too talented for the BS records she puts out. She relies too much on what's hot at the moment instead of making timeless music.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 23, 2007)

I LOooooove this song!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 23, 2007)

i has become just nerve wracking


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't think Beyonce will ever put out the type of music that Alicia or India produce because Beyonce is not a musician.  Beyonce is a performer.  I could go really into it but I will save you all my soapbox speech.  Simply put, Alicia is the real deal.  Beyonce is not.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

This isn't my fav AK song, but it feels so heartfelt. I dig it.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I like this version way better than Alicia's:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNKJPLEgrNg



_

 
I liked that!  She has a stronger voice than Alicia.  I liked it because she sang it with emotion.  That's what make Alicia Keys' songs so great.  You can feel it when Alicia sings even when her vocals are the strongest.  This girl nailed it.  If you look at someone like Esmee Denters (who I like) she sang her version of the song too but she just belted it and threw in alot of runs and it took away from the song because it was just her showing of her voice.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't think Beyonce will ever put out the type of music that Alicia or India produce because Beyonce is not a musician.  Beyonce is a performer.  *I could go really into it but I will save you all my soapbox speech.*  Simply put, Alicia is the real deal.  Beyonce is not._

 
Uhn-uhn, sister, spill it! I have a feeling we are I2I on this one. All I know is "The Hottest Chick In The Game" has been smashed in record sales---again.


----------



## neeshie (Nov 23, 2007)

I think she sounds really whiney in this song .... so not feeling it .... i am usually a fan though, maybe it will grow on me


----------



## nunu (Nov 23, 2007)

oh yah that version of the song is sooo good!! 
thanks for the link michie!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't think Beyonce will ever put out the type of music that Alicia or India produce because Beyonce is not a musician.  Beyonce is a performer.  I could go really into it but I will save you all my soapbox speech.  Simply put, Alicia is the real deal.  Beyonce is not._

 
Girrrrl, get on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

I hated this song at first because its so different from her original stuff and just seemed like she was shouting the whole time. She's one of my fave singers. I have to admit it has grown on me!!

But download the remix version with rapper Cassidy..much much better!!


----------



## TangoMango (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm on the fence with this song. I find myself singing along, but to me, her voice sounds like she has a sore throat. The second verse it sounds like she is dragging the words, which causes me to change the song when it comes to that part.


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

MisaMayah thanks for telling about the remix i love it!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 25, 2007)

YAY!!! lol.. its the only version my boyf will let me listen to in the car!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 4, 2007)

i love alicia keys! her songs have so much soul in them. i love mary j. blige too. 2 of my favorite singers.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 4, 2007)

Im glad im not the only one who doesnt like this song..the lyrics are beautiful but i honestly will stick a q tip into my brain if i hear this song again!! gah...im just so over it...

but shes been looking more gorgeous then ever latley


----------



## ellemarie (Dec 7, 2007)

I've seen her perform this song on several late night shows.  It irks me a little to see her stand at the piano, barely touch it, then go over to a keyboard, barely touch that, and then give up and sing at center stage.  It's like she's dying to sit and perform a la Elton John, but she also feels like she has to perform a la Beyonce.  

I like the song, but the screeching is a little much.  There's a girl who does this song at karaoke now and she tries to imitate the vocal strain.  I just want to go up to her and tell her that she's doing herself harm.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2007)

^^^lol!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2007)

LMAO!! you are right she does screech a lot! nice lyrics though


----------



## kimmy (Dec 7, 2007)

i hated that song "fallin" with a passion. 

but i love "no one." she looks alot better now, imho, too. i didn't like the braids on her at all...some ladies can rock them, but not alicia. her new look is way more diva, and way more voice appropriate i think.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

I hate the screechiness, but I like the song.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

eh... the songs a bit off but there is something i kinda like a bout it!


----------



## Nox (Dec 10, 2007)

I love Alicia's new look that she is promoting with for her album.  The hair, makeup, clothes, everything....

But...

I don't personally like that song because her vocals are a little bit funky.  It's almost as if she is trying to reach for a range that she is not naturally suited to sing.  She is not a "belter", she's a "ballad singer".

It's a little off to my ears, but I know that she still is a talented woman.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I'm late but I am gonna break it down for y'all, lol

I love her vocals, screechiness, really where? Because I am hearing raw talent. Raw vocals. She sings it straightfoward and isn't trying to soup it all up with runons and more runons and sweetie pie vocals. That shit gets old. Hello Fantasia/Jessica Simpson! ugh. 

And I may be very well alone in my admiration for her voice in this song, as I am known to stand alone when it comes to sticking up for vocals for Joss Stone, Kelly Clarkson and especially Shakira live(this is the case at least among my family and friends), because of their unique voice grit and tones. And I feel that how she sounds on the album cut is exactly how you get her singing the song live. How many of us get dropped jaws when the performer who thought had the Angel of Music on her/his side sounds like garbage live. Yeah 'photoshopping' of the music world will kill your trust in some. 
And maybe it comes from my love for Rock and Metal but I don't enjoy cookie cutter vocals. Who can really tell the difference between all of these current r&b/pop female artists if you can't put their face with their song?? I love edginess.

And we all know Alicia can sing. 

This reminds me of Kelly C's My December release- oooo she went dark. Whatever, she tried and put something new out(I loved it all). Because really why buy everything Madonna put out when all she is summed up to be as a singer can be bought in one or two cds. Do we really need all 34259734987 of them to know she can jam on the dance floor??

Because truth is, her (AK)feeling is there and I know that when I am telling someone off, even to say hey mofo I give the world to have you here, I am shouting it loud and unedited. And her singing inthis song adds to the entire desperate feeling the song is meant to have!

I got your back Alicia!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 7, 2008)

i like it because its not perfectly sung, its like any girl walking down the street trying to just tell her man she loves him at the top of her lungs. idk, it just seems real to me.


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Cara! You summed it up the way i see it! I once listend to Rihana live and i wanted to die!! too much vocalshopping indeed in the videos!!!
I love AK this song means too much to me i love it and once i start listening to it i have to replay it over and over again!


----------

